# Jens Voigt is the man...



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

I was in awe watching him running the peleton to death on that last climb! 40 years old bringing the pain to the peleton with that death pace! Balls of steel!


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

It was a nice bit of riding, but I get the feeling the tempo wasn't all that high else we wouldn't have had that big of a group hanging together. But still, a good ride.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ilmaestro said:


> It was a nice bit of riding, but I get the feeling the tempo wasn't all that high else we wouldn't have had that big of a group hanging together. But still, a good ride.


wasn't Voigt still driving at the front when Moncoutie, Vande Velde, Hesjedal popped off the back? Couldn't be that slow.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Lots of names headed for the bus as soon as they hit that 2nd climb and Leopard hit the front.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jens started it but when Syzmd came to the front he shredded the pack, great riding by them both.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

mtrider05 said:


> Jens started it but when Syzmd came to the front he shredded the pack, great riding by them both.


Szmyd. Think Polish version of "Smith".
He was super-strong today.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

i liked his twitter quote after the stage about the bee sting on the Tourmalet: 

@thejensie 
ah,and just that my day gets not all perfect a bee decided to sting me,what was she thinking?! trying to stopp me???


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

wiz525 said:


> i liked his twitter quote after the stage about the bee sting on the Tourmalet:
> 
> @thejensie
> ah,and just that my day gets not all perfect a bee decided to sting me,what was she thinking?! trying to stopp me???


The bee can't sting Jens Voigt - Jens Voigt stings the bee!


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

mtrider05 said:


> Jens started it but when Syzmd came to the front he shredded the pack, great riding by them both.


The pack whittled down when Szmyd was on the front due to attrition rather than a surge of pace. Watching the time gap to Sanchez and Vanendert, it was gradually going out all the time. Liquigas are pretty good at setting their pace on the front. The pace yesterday was not just because Basso felt good, but also because he doesn't like the surging attacks and slow-downs. With Szmyd setting a 'just high enough' tempo on the front, it's much harder to attack. As soon as he started to flag, and the pace dropped a little, Frandy drilled it.

Leaky Gas did an even better job on stage 20 of the Giro, when they put Szmyd on the front up the Colle delle Finestre. While it looked like a show of force, it was really to hide Nibali's weakness on the stage. By that time, Kiryienka was riding alone at the front after a long breakaway, yet he was still putting time into the chasing group of favourites. As soon as the other favourites caught on, they started to gap Nibali.

Not that I'm suggesting Basso was weak yesterday, just that LG are good at tactically setting the right pace for their needs on the climbs.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Jens Voight IS the man; WAS the man; and ALWAYS WILL BE THE MAN!

Hands down, my favorite cyclist.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I woke up late, turned the channel to the race somewhere just after Hushovd took a flier and I found myself staring at the TV looking kind of like a mouth breather and thinking... _wait. What?_

Everything came together for Jen's sneaky plan today. Now that's bike racing.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Jens is an animal!!! Everybody riding his wheel!!


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

frpax said:


> Jens Voight IS the man; WAS the man; and ALWAYS WILL BE THE MAN!
> 
> Hands down, my favorite cyclist.


Mine as well. He's my age and I'm just in awe of what he can do.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

RichieRichRK said:


> Jens is an animal!!! Everybody riding his wheel!!


Jens gets paid to hurt other people.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Jens is the man, but sorry that claim now goes to Vockler - the guy will not give up!!!!!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

He crashes twice, one endo and one pavement slam, and still rides on the front, dishing out pain on the base of the climb.

When I grow up, I wanna be like Jens.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

tone12 said:


> Mine as well. He's my age and I'm just in awe of what he can do.


ditto - "shut up body" doesn't seem to work with me.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Jens Voight retired Chuck Norris.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

ronderman said:


> Jens is the man, but sorry that claim now goes to Vockler - the guy will not give up!!!!!


Yeah, I've got to hand it to Voeckler! The guy is riding with a heart as big as France! Good to see him keep the Yellow Jersey!

Jens really impressed me today. Crashing twice and still dishing out the pain at the base of Plateau de Beille!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Why he crashed twice today. He is a stud.


> “”My back tire popped on the descent,” Voigt explained. “I hit the brakes so hard that it exploded. It’s hard to stay upright when that happens. The second time I crashed, my front wheel slipped out from under me. I’m not exactly sure how that happened. I went down again. It’s sad, but I’m lucky. I have only scratches and some blood. At the Tour, you always have some fantastic days and some days where you hit the asphalt. Today was an asphalt day for me


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

asciibaron said:


> ditto - "shut up body" doesn't seem to work with me.


That's because he says "Shut up _legs_!"


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

spookyload said:


> Why her crashed twice today. He is a stud.


Exactly. Some days, that's just the way it goes.

He sure wasn't overly happy to have a camera in his face on the 2nd spill, was he? :mad2:


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

I think Jens was pissed that Hoogerland was in the running for stud of the Tour this year.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't know - Laurens Ten Dam was the man today too...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

wipeout said:


> I don't know - Laurens Ten Dam was the man today too...


 Dude comes across the lind looking like a bada$$ for sure with the bandage across his face. If you google him and select images, he has a ton of crash pictures over the years. Seems to be his specialty.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ksanbon said:


> That's because he says "Shut up _legs_!"


unfortunately his German legs don't understand English.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

ksanbon said:


> That's because he says "Shut up _legs_!"


is that ALL he says?


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I just read that the French Department of Transportation is closing the road where Jens crashed today. The road is unable to continue and will need extensive repairs!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

"....shut up body and do what I tell you..!!"

Classic Jens!!:thumbsup:


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

He's got some challengers this year to the hard man of the tour. There's Hoogerland, but what about Ten Dam yesterday!? Climbing with your nose wrapped up like a mummy could not have been easy!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

For all you JV fans, just in case it hasn't been posted already  

http://teamjva.com/jens-voigt-soundboard/


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

cityeast said:


> For all you JV fans, just in case it hasn't been posted already
> 
> http://teamjva.com/jens-voigt-soundboard/


This is so much fun. Hours of entertainment. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Moments before Levi got mauled:


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

asciibaron said:


> is that ALL he says?


Thanks!


----------



## hagi (Mar 27, 2011)

Some ride by him alright, 2 nasty looking spills!


----------



## hagi (Mar 27, 2011)

On that note, heard an expert on TV mention the carbon wheels as potentially the cause of the crash, anyone? It looked a bit strange how easy the bike went from under him!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

His take on the crashes.....
http://bicycling.com/blogs/hardlyserious/2011/07/17/tour-de-france-stages-14-15-jens-gets-mad/


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*WSJ article on Jens*

"He rides like he's fleeing a bank heist. He rides like he's got a paper route with 100,000 papers." http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303661904576454451021920040.html?KEYWORDS=jens+voigt


----------

